# Government Under 6's Payment



## Caroline123 (13 Mar 2007)

Hi All,

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me the dates set by the Government this year ('07) for the under 6's payments?
I did get a letter outlining the four dates but have searched the house top to bottom & still no sign!!  

Thanks,
Caroline.


----------



## z105 (13 Mar 2007)

2nd Monday of April
2nd Monday of July
2nd Monday of October
2nd Monday of December


----------



## Joe1234 (13 Mar 2007)

Havealaugh said:


> 2nd Monday of April



As the 2nd Monday in April this year is Easter Monday, then I presume that those who have this supplement paid directly into their bank accounts, will be able to access it on Good Friday.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Mar 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> As the 2nd Monday in April this year is Easter Monday, then I presume that those who have this supplement paid directly into their bank accounts, will be able to access it on Good Friday.



Why presume that it will be paid before the 2nd Monday?


----------



## Wonderwoman (14 Mar 2007)

I have previously gotten my payment paid into my account on the saturday morning. If the Monday the payment is due is a bank holiday then I would expect the money to be in my account on the Friday.


----------



## maggiemay07 (14 Mar 2007)

I just wondering can you apply for this even if your child was born in the UK?
Will be living in Ireland from April on.
If so,does it get back dated or start from date u apply?
where do you apply?

Thanks


----------



## Joe1234 (14 Mar 2007)

Welfarite said:


> Why presume that it will be paid before the 2nd Monday?



For exactly the reason posted by wonderwoman.  On each of the previous occasions where the ECS was paid, the money was in the account on Saturday.  This time, Friday is a non working day for banks, so I am "presuming" that it will be available for ATM access on Friday.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Mar 2007)

Maggiemay07, see here: www.welfare.ie/schemes/families/ecs.html


----------



## maggiemay07 (15 Mar 2007)

Thanks Welfarite......and for ur info on signing on when I move back to Cork. Had an interview for a job last week and got it!!


----------



## Welfarite (15 Mar 2007)

Good stuff! That should make the transition smoother!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Mar 2007)

maggiemay07 said:


> I just wondering can you apply for this even if your child was born in the UK?
> Will be living in Ireland from April on.
> If so,does it get back dated or start from date u apply?
> where do you apply?


Yes - you can claim CB and ECS in such circumstances. I presume that it applies from wheenever you take up permanent residence in _Ireland_ and is not backdated beyond this date.


----------



## Wonderwoman (30 Mar 2007)

Is Good Friday a Bank Holiday? I know it isn't a Public Holiday? (If it is, the payment should be in accounts Thursday!)


----------



## Welfarite (30 Mar 2007)

My diary tells me it is!


----------



## ClubMan (30 Mar 2007)

Yes - it's a bank but not public holiday.


----------



## Joe1234 (6 Apr 2007)

Joe1234 said:


> As the 2nd Monday in April this year is Easter Monday, then I presume that those who have this supplement paid directly into their bank accounts, will be able to access it on Good Friday.



I just checked internet banking and the money is now in our account.


----------

